# Recent thyroid cancer diagnosis...labs



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

I was wondering if I could get someone's opinion on my labs I had recently done...someone with more experience than myself (not hard to come by...lol). My endocrinologist has diagnosed me with thyroid cancer but says they cannot classify what type until the thyroidectomy is done. They biopsy was not able to classify it apparently. I bolded everything the lab did to show out of range numbers. After the blood work is the pathology report on the biopsy. Totally over my head on most of it. Thanks! Stacy

Bloodwork

Basic Metabolic Panel Range
Glucose 91 mg/DL  70*105
Bun 10 mg/DL 7*18
Creatinine .8 mg/DL .6*1.2
Bun/Creat Ratio 12.5 CALC No range
Sodium 142 mmol/L 136*145
Potassium 4.5 mmol/L 3.5*5.1
Cholride 103 mmol/L 95*107
Carbon Dioxide 25 mmol/L 23*29
Calcium 9.4 mg/dL 8.5*10.5

General Chemistries
Magnesium 1.8 mg/dL 1.6*2.6
Phosphorus 3.3 mg/dL 2.5*4.5

Thyroids Ranges
T4 8.1 ug/dL 4.0*11.0
Free T4 1.1 ng/dL .8*1.5
T3 * 2.8 ng/dL * .7*1.7
Free T3 3.3 PG/ML 2.0*4.9
TSH 2.69 uIU/mL .5*6.0

Special Chemistry Ranges
B12 417 pg/mL 230*1050
Folate *19 ng/mL * 3*16
TPOAb *< .16 IU/ml * .0*10.10
Thyroglobulin AB < .2 IU/ML < 28.7
Calcitonin *< 2.0 pg/mL* 2.0*10.0
Intact PTH *67.3 pg/mL* 10*65.0

Biopsy findings

Diagnosis*Isthmus: FNA: Significant findings present. Limited by air drying artifact. Suggestive of epithelial neoplasm. 
Microscopic description: The smears are cellular and mostly air dried. Loose clusters and abundant single degenerated epithelial cells are seen in a hemorrhagic background. Rare macrophages are also noted. The cell block sections show a few clustered and single atypical epithelial cells with oval irregular nuclei and onococytic cytoplasm. CKAE 1/AE3 immunostain on one smear is weakly positive and on cell block is strongly positive in these cells confirming their epithelial nature. CK19 is positive on cell block and negative on smear. CD68, TTF*1, chromogranin and calcitonin immunostains are negative.
Gross description: Received in a coplin jar are five direct smears fixed in ethanol labeled with the patient's full name, DOB, DOS and specimen jar labeled with the patient's full name, Rt Isthmus and EP# identical to that printed on the test requistion. Also received is a specimen tube containing 12 cc of light turbid fluid fixed in ethanol labeled with the patient's full name, RT Isthmus and EP# identical to that printed on the test requistion submitted for histopathology sections. vf
Specimen 1: Isthmus*Cell block: Epithelial cells with oval irregular nuclei and oncocytic cytoplasm
Specimen 2: Isthmus*Air dried epithelial cells
Specimen 3: Ishtmus*Epithelial cells positive with CKAE1/AE3 immunostain.
Comments: Findings in favor of a neoplasm but cannot classify further. Suggest further work up for precise diagnosis. Case was reviewed in conference. The findings were discussed with Dr._______


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stacy80 said:


> I was wondering if I could get someone's opinion on my labs I had recently done...someone with more experience than myself (not hard to come by...lol). My endocrinologist has diagnosed me with thyroid cancer but says they cannot classify what type until the thyroidectomy is done. They biopsy was not able to classify it apparently. I bolded everything the lab did to show out of range numbers. After the blood work is the pathology report on the biopsy. Totally over my head on most of it. Thanks! Stacy
> 
> Bloodwork
> 
> ...


I think your doctor related as much as he could and did well in explaining it to you. Clearly, you do have cancer but the pathologist was unable to determine what kind based on the sample slides.

He/she will know much more with gland in hand.

Has surgery date been set up? Please be brave; 99% of the time, thyroid cancer is contained and once the gland is out, you are good. You may or may not have to have some radioactive treatments to take care of any remaining miniscule amount of tissue left behind but that won't be a big deal either.

I don't mean to make light of this; I am just trying to reassure you. We are all here for you and I am saying a prayer for you.

I also think that most of your labs look excellent and the ones that are a little out of place will right themselves once you are on your healing pathway.

You know what happens when a domino falls over. The endocrine system is much like that.

{{{{Stacy}}}}


----------



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks so much! I appreciate you taking a look at them and confirming what the doctor told me. Gives me much more peace about it.

Stacy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stacy80 said:


> Thanks so much! I appreciate you taking a look at them and confirming what the doctor told me. Gives me much more peace about it.
> 
> Stacy


And me too. We all have been concerned for and about you!


----------



## chuluota (Feb 16, 2010)

stacy,

i too am going through some crazy times with my thyroid. I have an appt with the endro on Tuesday.
Your labs look almost the same as mine.
Can I ask what your white and red and platelet counts were

how did you feel that made you go to the doctor in the first place.

I ask because I really dont know what to think about what is going on with me.

30 days ago I was 8.6 TSH .. which is high
yesterday I was 0.3 TSH which is way low ... all in 30 days time ..

I am praying for good news from the endro ... like just med adjustment 

any insight you might have... because you are just going through it also, would be most helpful .... everyone on this site is very supportive .. i am glad we both found it 
thanks
Chuluota


----------



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

Chuluota....

Sorry for the late response! I haven't had much time the past couple of days to get on the computer. My endo didn't do a CBC on me but my surgeon just did on Friday. When I get them I will post them on here for you to see. I went in because my neck became very painful and inflamed a few weeks ago and a lump I've had for 3 years was much bigger. Along with that the pain in my neck was radiating up to my ears. I am not on meds currently for my thyroid and this is the first time my thyroid has shown any signs of being out of wack even with the lump. I wish I was more helpful! Praying all is well with you and that your appt goes well!


----------



## thatbrian (Dec 11, 2009)

*After you take care of this thyroid issue*, you might want to do some research concerning B12. Optimal levels are around 800, and being low can cause a lots of issues. It's not as simple as taking a vit. B pill because you body may not be absorbing B12 properly.

Check with your Dr, and do some reading on your own. Your Dr may dismiss you because technically you are within "normal" range, but do yourself a favor and google B12 deficiency.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## chuluota (Feb 16, 2010)

stacy,
thanks for the reply 

let me know about your other lab work and when are they going to do the thyroidectomy ?

I will be praying for you.

Blessings and Hugs ... with this we all need big hugs and lots of blessings 
Chuluota


----------

